# ABS LIGHT ON



## boscoji (Mar 5, 2005)

Hello everyone,

We had a really bad ice/snow storm yesterday and of course I was driving in it. When I drove my car today, the ABS light displayed. I called a Nissan dealership and they said that it was probably due to the snowy conditions I was driving in which might have caused ice/snow to be caked onto the sensors. Is this true? Please help. Thank You =)


----------

